
Music industry betting on 'ringle' format - nickb
http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=technologyNews&storyid=2007-09-10T030707Z_01_N09216730_RTRUKOC_0_US-RINGLES.xml
======
aston
Ahh, neologisms. This one sounds dumb, though. Hopefully people will realize
that you shouldn't have to pay for ringtones, people will continue not to buy
singles when they could buy the real single for $1 from Apple, and the music
industry can find a real business model.

